# Force software upgrade



## archervox (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm new, so forgive me if I'm rehashing this.

In case your R-15 gets left behind when they're rolling out software updates, how do you "force" a software download?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=56699


----------



## candledelite (Apr 20, 2006)

I just received my R-15. So have all the updates been made automatically?

Also, is it true that I do not need the telephone cord unless I want to order pay per view? That would be great, I can get it off the floor!!!!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

1) All updates are automatically provided ove the SAT connection. They are applied once a software update has been released.

If you just got your R15, it should have updated to at least 103F or 103A (depending on which model you have)

2) "Technically" you are to have the phone line hooked up all the time for other reasons. But in practice... yep, you don't need a phone line. You can order PPV via phone.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> But in practice... yep, you don't need a phone line. You can order PPV via phone.


Or via the internet and then their's no phone order surcharge (at least last I knew there wasn't one).


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah, ordering PPV via the web site also gives every box in your house access to the PPV movie.

I personally don't have a phone line connected to the R-15 (or the DTivo). The DTivo nags me every day, but the R-15 doesn't care.


----------

